# High blood pressure and medicals



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello all

I have read some relaxing replies after searching on google, however all of them dated more than two years back.

I have recently been allocated a CO and went to do my medicals, my blood pressure failed me the first time (150/90) so the nurse told me to go relax, look at the fish tank and come back. again ot was the same after 5 minutes.

The doctor told me to get a report from my cardiologist that I have no illness causing my blood pressure to be high or any effects caused by high blood pressure.

I can get this report along with lab results since i have done them with my cardiologist about month ago. 

but my question is,will this ruin my chances or do any affect? will there be any concern from DIAC which will make them consider not granting me my 175 visa?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

This exact thing happened to my husband. He had to go and have various scans, wear a blood pressure monitor 24/7 for a few days. Was prescribed medication by our doctor. That made the panel happy and we were granted PR. As long as your blood pressure is being managed and you get a good reading you'll be fine, your application won't be rejected.

Dolly


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Dolly

Now here is what happened, The medical exam doctor asked me to bring a report from my cardiologyst, which I did, she wrote about the tests that I have been through to confirm that my BP is not related to any other illness, and that my blood pressure is controlled with medication, I took this report to the medical exam doctor and she took my blood pressure again (because she told me that she would take my blood pressure again in order to put a better reading on the form) the BP did not come down this time also and it was 137/90 which she accepted.

I have called my agent and told him about this and he told me that there is nothing to worry about especially that I brought a report. 

I am used to not taking things for granted and this is why most probably I will be tensed for the coming couple of weeks until I get over this. hopefully it wont be long.

I have also read some other forums, they are all with good news, however I am still not 100% sure.

All I can do now is wait, and I will update you whatever the results are

Thank you again Dolly for your reply


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Do not worry .....everything will be fine....Insha Allah!

My BP reading showed somehow same reading when I got mine at alnoor hospital in abu dhabi and I got my visa....

relax and do pray !!

regards.




abulbees said:


> Thank you for your reply Dolly
> 
> Now here is what happened, The medical exam doctor asked me to bring a report from my cardiologyst, which I did, she wrote about the tests that I have been through to confirm that my BP is not related to any other illness, and that my blood pressure is controlled with medication, I took this report to the medical exam doctor and she took my blood pressure again (because she told me that she would take my blood pressure again in order to put a better reading on the form) the BP did not come down this time also and it was 137/90 which she accepted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel. But having passed the medical it will be plain sailing from now on. You'll hear probably within the next couple of weeks about your visa. I think this time was the most nerve wracking because you have the feeling of being so close but not quite there yet.

Hang in there.

Dolly


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

I have high levels of triglycerides and cholesterol in my blood and i am always on medications. Its not that I am overweight but its hereditary. my question is will it affect my medicals?? or will medicines have any issues on the outcome of the tests??


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

I have just checked my online status and it says "Health requirements finalised" for all the family (my wife and two kids) while for me it says "Further medical results referred" for every thing.

I get that this means that my medicals are sent by the CO to HOC for a closer look at the BP problem and probably look at the cardiologist report that says that there is nothing wrong with me.

My Agent is also telling me not to worry and worst case scenario they will just ask for further tests.

This is as per my promise to keep updating since there is not much really written about this on the forum

Wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

You'll be fine. HOC can take a while, mine were referred and they took about 2 months to look at them. I have epilepsy, take medication and have had major brain surgery and got my visa fine. Hope the wait isn't too long but HOC do take their own sweet time!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear abulbees;

You won't be able to control the adrenaline rush.....we know what it feels,when one stretch that far.......but my advice is to sit back and relax......your visa grant notice is on its way!! Insha Allah!

Regards.



abulbees said:


> I have just checked my online status and it says "Health requirements finalised" for all the family (my wife and two kids) while for me it says "Further medical results referred" for every thing.
> 
> I get that this means that my medicals are sent by the CO to HOC for a closer look at the BP problem and probably look at the cardiologist report that says that there is nothing wrong with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice and calming words  today I have got my medicals finalized. 

21/12/2011 Health requirements finalised
19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
19/12/2011 HIV blood test referred

So I can now safely assume that what is left is less than what has passed


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Pls share the test done and format of cardiology


----------

